
[Android]RecyclerItemDecoration-ItemDecoration for RecyclerView - magiepooh
https://github.com/magiepooh/RecyclerItemDecoration
======
magiepooh
RecyclerItemDecoration allows you to draw divider between items in
recyclerview with multiple ViewType without considering items' positions!

When using recyclerView with different ViewType, you either have only one
simple divider or different types of dividers. When you want to draw different
dividers between recyclerView's items, basically you must consider items'
position; often you need to have separate ItemDecoration's behaviors declared
in your code using switch cases or if statements. For example, each time
items' position changes happen, you must rewrite ItemDecoration's behaviors.

You don't need to think about items' position! You need to care about their
ViewType!!

